# Dr M journey to the 2012 West Brits



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

going to start a journal on my off season and comp prep for the 2012 competitive stage

had a bad year in 2010 due to my marriage break up so lost some size and direction but back on track now

will start dieting Jan 2012 hopefully with the input and guidance of extreme

will post weights, diet and supps each week so any feedback welcome


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate I look forward to reading it. Should be an interesting and insightful read.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a really good idea. We mere mortals are always more than interested in how you guys go about your training and diet.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting really into it but I'm no that sure how to go about it :s


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

off to shoulders and triceps and MOF


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good luck. will keep watching


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thread subscribed - check!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry to hear but your marriage bud...

allows you to be singleminded in your training though...

good luck at the west brits and if i can help you out with your training in anyway just ask :becky:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers cal for the offer me and the ex both used to compete but after the spilt training wasnt the first thing on my mind

current stats 18 stone 8 lbs at 6 foot relatively lean for off season i am looking to get a little more more "off season" as i need to step up my calories

current course

600mg test cyp

300mg equipoise

5iu Gh (at night)

10iu insulin post training

never do much more than this off season


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no worries bud...:becky:

big bugger aint you..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How long did it take for you to get to that weight dude? As I'm aroundf the same height but 4 st lighter lmao.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

struggled today as have a shoulder injury

dumbell press 15x30kg 10x45kg ..10 x45kg drop set to 15x30kg

side lat raises 20x 20kg 12 x25kg drop set to 12 x 15kg

rear delt raises 15 x15kg 10x20kg (stopped due to injury)

shoulder press machine 80kg to failure

tricep dip machine 160kg x 20reps (3 sets)

close grip bench 100kg x10 (2 sets )

tricep press downs 3 sets


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

some big lifts there manhat! should be a good read this!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes going to try make expo mate

finished gym and chucked down a high carb /high protein shake then drsnk 100g carb drink

just had 200g chicken and 70g rice and veg ..prob have sleep now for 30 minutes after i have eaten my krispy kreme donuts lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How long did it take you to get to that weight dude as I'm aorind the same height.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> How long did it take you to get to that weight dude as I'm aorind the same height.


i started out at 9 stone wheni was 18 .. i competed as a junior aged 20 at around 12 stone

i have trained on and off over the years and the biggest thing is consisitency ...... i have been heavier in my early 30's but lost direction due to having a family

im now 42 and moving back up to 19 stone now

i would say if you can devote 5 years consistent eating and training you could make 18 easy if not more depends on your genetics

i went to a seminar by marus ruhl and he said in his two years he put on 80lbs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds awesome mate. You seen my pics what do you rekon lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Sounds awesome mate. You seen my pics what do you rekon lol.


looking good mate you have got some good development and have managed to stay in good condition with it too

if weight gain is your goal then dont be afraid to lose a bit of condition ..when i started out i used to do stacks of cardio and be paranoid about staying ripped .. after a year i hadnt made any gain in weight

i then started training with a powerlifter , gave up the cardio and upped the calories and put on 2 stone (not lean weight)

however it put me in the right direction

keep up the good work mate it looks like you have made good gains


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice dude. Sorry to hijack your journal lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lol thats ok anytime


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

See you in the overall buddy


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

PScarb said:


> See you in the overall buddy


hope so Paul , hows your training going


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rest day today so will just eat as much as possible lol

had 6 eggs on toast already just about to have some Extreme Mass

also like to treat myself to krispy kremes on my day off so will buy a 12 box later


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What are krispy kremes dude ? Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> What are krispy kremes dude ? Lol


Donuts I think "here comes the calories" lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes donuts they are on sale in tescos lol ..........quality carbs lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> yes donuts they are on sale in tescos lol ..........quality carbs lol


dohhhhhhhhhhhhh and theres me stretching my xmas chocolate out, STILL!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Squat club tomorrow ........... its a love hate thing with legs , will work up to 240kg tomorrow for 8 reps then drop sets


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

up at 6.30 to drink my Extreme Mass shake now off to

frankie and benny for cooked breakfast followed by a 50 min trip to bristol to train legs at Tom Blackmans Ministry of Fitness ...great gym with a variety of torture devices for legs

gotta start with squats though


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you an actual qualified dr? Stupid question I know lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Are you an actual qualified dr? Stupid question I know lol.


no i have a masters in exercise physiology and a degree in chemistry

i also have a post grad in teaching and 15 years experience as a lecturer teaching undergrads and post grads

i was thinking of doing a PhD but realised that all the qualifications were not really worth that much lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

legs

squats 180 x 10, 220 x 10 , 240 x 6

leg press 400 x 15 , 440 x 15

leg extensions and leg curls 3 sets each

was cruising a bit today but felt good anyway


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

All good lifts there, weights I can only dream about.

But a 50 minute drive that sounds more like torture than the workout.

I could always run it though.

beep beep


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> All good lifts there, weights I can only dream about.
> 
> But a 50 minute drive that sounds more like torture than the workout.
> 
> ...


its a good gym and i got kicked out the local gym , i was went to bristol to train one day at tom blackmans gym and the owner of the local gym dont get on with tom so he kicked me out as he said it was disrespectful ..****


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> legs
> 
> squats 180 x 10, 220 x 10 , 240 x 6
> 
> ...


Awesome squat dude. Puts mine to shame.haha.

I wish the leg press went up to more that figure in my gym it only goes up to 179 kg


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Awesome squat dude. Puts mine to shame.haha.
> 
> I wish the leg press went up to more that figure in my gym it only goes up to 179 kg


the weights are a little down i have squatted 270 but trying to go for more reps these days ........ my legs are coming on so wanna bring out more detail in them


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye good going mate. I'm only squatting around 150 at the moment so a little way to go yet lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Ye good going mate. I'm only squatting around 150 at the moment so a little way to go yet lol.


thats a good weight mate ...... concentrate on form rather than weight ....... i go arse to grass to get full range of motion

it will soon start to go up ... i was doing 140kg 2 years ago


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Awesome squat dude. Puts mine to shame.haha.
> 
> I wish the leg press went up to more that figure in my gym it only goes up to 179 kg


Same where I train, its a weight stack and not plate loaded


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Mattious said:


> Same where I train, its a weight stack and not plate loaded


you could always do high rep work but im a big believer in heavy work for legs mine have grown loads in 2 years


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I aim for 6-8 reps failure on chest and 8-10 for everything else. I do one warm up set one moderate strain and one all out. Some exercise I only do one moderate and one all out


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good squats there. I hate squats, never seem to hit the groove. Think I am not cut out to squat heavy, plays my back up. I do them after everything else now to keep the weight down but still get the effect(I hope lol)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr M will you be attending the bodypower expo next weekend at all?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there seems to be a link with hi rep leg work and the added anabolic benefits of getting highly winded/breathing super hard at the same time.

ie 20 rep squats..

any chance you could explain that bit better dr.m?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

TheCrazyCal said:


> there seems to be a link with hi rep leg work and the added anabolic benefits of getting highly winded/breathing super hard at the same time.
> 
> ie 20 rep squats..
> 
> any chance you could explain that bit better dr.m?


not heard that one cal ... tbh i am highly skeptical of a lot of anecdotal claims when it comes to things like this ... for something like that to be proved a measure for anabolic effect would have to be established

this is typically the nitrogen balance of the individual ... to determine if high reps where the cause of the nitrogen balance being positive a variety of other variables would have to be controlled ..mainly that of diet

other variables would still be confounding such as the genetics of the individual and the baselevel of fitness

taking this all into account the study would have to have a fairly large sample to increase the validity ... however taking all these factors into account the external validity of the study would be low due to the amount of control over variables needed

where abouts did you read about this cal would be interested to see how they did it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

going to try get to the expo mate depends on how busy i am ..im looking to go brit finals the week after


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> you could always do high rep work but im a big believer in heavy work for legs mine have grown loads in 2 years


I will just put squats first I think


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm it kinda says it in brawn i think dr.m..

i assumed thats the simple theory behind 20 rep rest pause squats..

i`ve done some car pulling recently and my appetite went insane, i was also caught out by how much energy it consumed..

its not something i can articulate well enuff at the mo tbh n i`d hoped you had an idea of what i was trying to say lol..

i dunno how you`d measure anabolic effect either but its seems a general consensus that squats n deads grow the most muscle by maximizing hormone output..presumkably this could be argued as anabolic effct?

you do breathe harder on squats n deads than other exercises..


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a day off today as i had to spend the night in hospital last night to monitor my sleep apnea. Didnt get a great sleep wired up and probes up my nose so rested today and just ate

didnt think i had eaten much today but still managed to consume the following

12 eggs

12 rashers bacon

2 turkey steaks

1 lamb steak

bowl of pasta mozzarella and tomatoes

2 bowls rice

5 krispy kreme donuts

2 protein shakes

will get back on track tomorrow with training back in bristol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you not get fat with

bacon= processed food,

Donuts=sugar.

I only have to say those words and my waist increases by an 1in.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> How do you not get fat with
> 
> bacon= processed food,
> 
> ...


not too worried about a little excess in the off season ..im tryin to gain size and i find t hard to put mass on

one of things people forget that the anabolic process of building muscle takes a lot of calories so i need as many as i can get


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

heavy back workout tonight

tbar rows heavy

pull downs

seated rows

shrugs

just under 19stone now so all on target


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

got the results back fro the hospital today and turns out i have obstructive sleep apnea so will be fitted up with a CPAP mask this week and hopefully will start to sleep better

trained shoulders and triceps yesterday but shoulder is giving me real problems .... since rupturing my pec in 2009 my shoulder has been a real problem

training legs tomorrow

still eating big and the weight is going on ..the hgh really helps with maintaining a reasonable condition off season


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I see your a fan of the crispy cremes they're great! Think my mrs would kill me if I eat 5 tho lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

No krispy kremes this week had food poisoning sunday night so had a day of not eating today .....bit gutted as i hit 19 stone last week with reasonable condition .......

will take tomorrow off then hit the gym wed


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

good read mate, hope you get some decent sleep soon.

where do yous get these krispy kremes from? worth a shot by the sounds of it.

fancy popping by in my journal bud? asked a few questions over the last week or 2 in there, ta :becky:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jonnymc said:


> good read mate, hope you get some decent sleep soon.
> 
> where do yous get these krispy kremes from? worth a shot by the sounds of it.
> 
> fancy popping by in my journal bud? asked a few questions over the last week or 2 in there, ta :becky:


tescos sell them mate lol

will have a look at the journal i been bit quiet on here lately had few things going on

i get my CPAP machine on thursday so hope that helps with the sleep


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hitting the gym today after few days off with food poisoning ...back and biceps today at MOF in bristol ... great gym

only few days left till PRO strength and fitness opens in swindon ... then its back in training full time for 2012


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

despite being ill last few days i had a good session at Minstry of Fitness today in Bristol

back and biceps

pull downs

tbar rows

seated rows

shrugs

preacher curls

dumbell curls

reverse barbell curls

lots of food now to get weight back up

protein shake following workout now eating plate of mince . rice and cheese


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Pro strength and fitness is now opened in swindon so will be able to get training back on track now instead of driving 40 miles to MOF in bristol,

may go to MOF couple of times a month still but will be full time at PSF and looking to put some size on

currently just about 19 stone so even with the reduced training over last month i have mananged to keep a good weight


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

chest and biceps today

first proper chest session in 4 weeks ... have layed of the chest work to focus on my weaker points (the rest of my body)

hard session but felt good to get a chest pump again

incline press

seated chest press

pec dec

flies

barbell curls

preacher

hammer curls

reverse curls

havent mentioned weights as they were too pathetic to mention but a good hard work out still


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squat club today

heavy hard squats up to 260kg then followed by leg press up to 450kg for lots of reps

will up the dose of stims today to get thru it and regret it for the rest of the day

diet at present

6 whole eggs on toast with bacon

porridge

chicken and rice

mince and rice

extreme mass post workout

chicken and rice ..cashew nuts and whatever cakes are available

6 eggs

extreme mass

i swap the eggs some mornings for a full cooked english lol

19 stone and growing


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

fleg said:


> Sorry if you have said but how tall r u ?


6 foot exactly


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How long have you been training and what is your competition weight?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i competed at the west britain in 2008 class 1 and won at 16 stone .. hope to be heavier in 2011 managed a 7th at brits that year ...judges told me i just need to come in a bit fuller as i over dieted

been training on and off since i was 18 ...competed as a junior and won back in 1989 then drifted in and out of training depending on life situations

currently 42 and back competing since 2008


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 44 but only been training for 2 years, hoping to compete in the future, maybe over 50's. Keep the updates going, very informative.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> I'm 44 but only been training for 2 years, hoping to compete in the future, maybe over 50's. Keep the updates going, very informative.


good luck mate ... i am going to give class 1 ago again nxt year befiore trying the over 40's class


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders and triceps yesterday bit of a light one

45kg dbells x 10

45kg x 10 drop to 30kg x 8 to 20kg x8

side laterels 20kg x15 x 3

rear delt machine

despite cutting training back a little i have put on a lot of size recently and get massive pumps after 5 mins

my eating is up most days and this has made a big difference ... the gh is really keeping fat levels low despite eating loads of crap


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What's your normal set routine for the week, Doc?

Do you run growth all year round and is it always at 5iu pre bed?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> What's your normal set routine for the week, Doc?
> 
> Do you run growth all year round and is it always at 5iu pre bed?


only ever used gh for 12 weeks pre contest but have tried to use it all year this year and have def noticed a change on body and measurements

do 5iu gh daily before bed and 6iu of slin after training

gear wise im doing 600mg enthannate and 200mg equipoise

managed to increase weight from 17.7 in jan to 19 now and add inch to my arms which are skinny ... i dont go too far outta contest shape off season just smooth over a bit

have cut back on chest training as its a big bodypart for me and focussed on back and arms ..seems to have paid off as im looking a bit more balanced will try post some pics


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

seems like your enjoying your training dr.M....

looking forward to seeing some pics bud!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

off season pics


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

well since i started CPAP machine for my sleep apnea my training has vastly improved and my body actually starts to recover now between training days

cant believe how much the apnea was affecting me


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

well done mate! lookin awesome!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

have you tried insulin and GH pre workout? it is a good protocol.

How many hard years work have you put into yourself btw mate?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders today

50kg dumbells 2x10 reps then drop set to 30kg

side lats with 25kg

rear delts machine

short and sweet today good pump ...just over 19st now


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> shoulders today
> 
> 50kg dumbells 2x10 reps then drop set to 30kg
> 
> ...


Like you say short and sweet but non the less effective.

Dr on the side lats do you lift really slow with no swaying, then lower really slow?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> Like you say short and sweet but non the less effective.
> 
> Dr on the side lats do you lift really slow with no swaying, then lower really slow?


tbh i just chuck the fcukers up lol ..... i leave the slow stuff to the 15kg weights on my lazy days


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

due to injuries i have changed my training around to include more high intenisty work now using medium heavy weights .... find this is working better for me and my condition has improved at the same weight (19.2)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

been quiet for last few months due to knee injury ... just had a MRI scan to see if i have a meniscus tear of the knee cartilage .... have not trained legs for 10 weeks but hopefully once scan comes back they can operate and sort ... gunna still try and see if i can make the west britain in 2012 ....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Back in the gym today and hitting it hard ... Trained Back today and focussing on intensity rather than heavy low reps which has caused lots of injuries

Bent Rows

Lat Pull downs

One Arm Rows

Pullovers

Shrugs

much quicker sessions now and less rest between sets ... after seeing the toney freeman seminar im placing more emphasis on intensity and less on heavy low reps work


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good luck with the new training


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate hope to get some decent size on in the next few months


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

More size????????????????? ha ha ha

Me too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> ....have not trained legs for 10 weeks but hopefully once scan comes back they can operate and sort....


Ouch in advance!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

started back legs this week despite the torn cartilage in the left knee ..... going to work on high intensity instead of heavy heavy work. Currently weighing 18stone 10 in good condition ..... diet very clean at the moment and cardio done each morning . wont make 2012 west britain due to injury but will be back on stage next year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

a good week of training and shape starting to come through with the new training regime and cleaner diet. current cycle is

600mg test enthanate

300mg equipoise

4iu of gh ed

the only time i change this cycle is when i start to diet and look sharp for a show ....have used gh over the last year and really rate it .. i use hygetropin which i find gives excellent results and always feel very full using it ....... my arms pumped measured 20 inch (they have always lagged for me) where as this time last year they measured 18inch so something is working ......... for those guys whose gains have slowed up i really recommend trying the tony freman style training focusing on time under tension and not heavy weight. In the past i squatted 270kg for reps ATG deadlifted 292.5kg and benched 170kg and for my efforts i have arthitis in both knees and a ruptured pec and torn bicep. Since changing my training my muscles feel it much more and my joints dont hurt. ... i bench 20kg dumbells now and side lateral raise with 5kg (seriously) and it kills ..... my weight went from 17.10 to 19.2 over the last year but the amount i lift has decreased due to the new training

guys at the gym say they have never seen me looking as big as i currently ..... If you get a chance to see Tony Freeman next time Doug brings him over i would recommend it

weight 18stone 10lb


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

ive read many times you dont need to train really heavy to grow...your proof dude


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

renshaw said:


> ive read many times you dont need to train really heavy to grow...your proof dude


thanx mate but i think the x man tony freeman is the proof .. when i saw him he was 20+ stone, conditioned and 46 years old ... pretty impressive .. and he was in our gym benching 180lbs max and pressing the 20kg dumbells .....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey mate hope all is well for the West? i use Toney's training ideas with chest and shoulders when i can, maybe try it with back....how do you implement it with your back??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tried to pick Doug's brains on this before but I think he missed the thread. You got any direct links to this method etc? Would make a very interesting read I'd say.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

PScarb said:


> hey mate hope all is well for the West? i use Toney's training ideas with chest and shoulders when i can, maybe try it with back....how do you implement it with your back??


Hi Mate ... the west is a no go for me this year as i have a torn cartilage on my left knee and still waiting for the op .. i was hoping i would have the op in jan and then that would give me time to prep but it looks as if its going to be march april now and thats just too close ..... bit gutted as im not getting any younger but you know how it is we all want to be 100% on stage and i know my legs are suffering now after 3 months off

hows your prep going .. looking forward to seeing you up there mate .....

regarding tony freeman training i havent done it for my back yet mainly coz i dont know how..... i tried a few things but my biceps seem to take most of the tension and get very pumped before my back


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> Tried to pick Doug's brains on this before but I think he missed the thread. You got any direct links to this method etc? Would make a very interesting read I'd say.


dont know any links mate but will post some of the stuff i picked up from seminar ... im no expert on it but the basic principle is to increase the time under tension so it incorporates some isometric and isotonic (concentric and eccentric) contractions in a set exercise

and example is incline press.... use 20kg dumbells and hold both at the top position. Perform 5 reps on the right arm whilst contracting the left pec and holding the left dumbell in the top position. Then perform 5 reps on the left arm whilst holding the right dumbell in top position and contracting the right pec.

now do four reps on right and hold the left, then keep repeating this process through the reps 5, 4, 3, 2,1

that is one set

sounds easy but if done properly you will be screaming at the end


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

could you modify that style of training and simply go super slow?

thereby increasing TUT?

i havent quite got your poundages behind me but using less weight is sounding highly appealing to my back.

commiserations on missing out this year due to injury.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Read this last night and was inspired to give the high intensity a go when i done chest today.Il detail it in my log.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo like the sound of this, the intensity is just how I like to train.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you mean concentrate on the opposite pec Dr.M? By not having the arm locked out fully (as if slightly on the way down from a rep)? hence increasing the tension on it whilst the other arm is pressing??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Taken from Flex:

TONEY FREEMAN: "This is a technique I use on nearly every unilateral exercise - dumbbell presses for shoulders, dumbbell curls for biceps, unilateral triceps exercises, leg extensions, leg curls. On dumbbell presses, for example, I'll leave one dumbbell in the top position while the other arm is doing reps. I'll do five reps like that, then switch arms and repeat, then switch back and do four reps with each arm, then three, two and one. So it's 15 reps, but the time under tension is equivalent to 30 reps on each arm. I kind of let go of the standard banging out sets of 10 or 12 reps. Doing unilateral reps with the static holds incorporates more muscle fibers than standard sets because of the greater time under tension and helps stimulate more growth."

TONEY'S SAMPLE CHEST WORKOUT

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Incline dumbell presses	2-3	15 per arm + static hold*

Flat-bench dumbell presses	2-3	15 per arm + static hold*

Cable Crossovers	2-3	15 per arm + static hold*

* Each set consists of one arm remaining in the top position while the other arm does reps of 5, 4, 3, 2 and 1. The right arm does five reps with the left arm in the top position, then the left arm

---------------------------------

Sorry to jump on your thread btw dude, might have to start a new one for this me thinks....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> Taken from Flex:
> 
> TONEY FREEMAN: "This is a technique I use on nearly every unilateral exercise - dumbbell presses for shoulders, dumbbell curls for biceps, unilateral triceps exercises, leg extensions, leg curls. On dumbbell presses, for example, I'll leave one dumbbell in the top position while the other arm is doing reps. I'll do five reps like that, then switch arms and repeat, then switch back and do four reps with each arm, then three, two and one. So it's 15 reps, but the time under tension is equivalent to 30 reps on each arm. I kind of let go of the standard banging out sets of 10 or 12 reps. Doing unilateral reps with the static holds incorporates more muscle fibers than standard sets because of the greater time under tension and helps stimulate more growth."
> 
> ...


cheers mate thats exactly how it is done and it def works.... u will feel more on the muscle and less on the joint ... i do this with 20kg dumbells and it kills .... i have given up on the heavy heavy work as it just results in injury and joint pain for me


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Doc, is what i thought true or is having the arm in the locked out position all that is needed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i posted 2 videos of me doing the shoulder exercises using this technique on my off season log last year....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Will have a search at work in the morning, cheers pscarb!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

as long as you maintain the tension on the muscle thats the main thing


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MrPscarb's Channel - YouTube

Vids 183 & 184.

Will stick all this on another thread at some point for sure...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep found them this morning, looks good. Will definately be giving it a whirl next time !


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers dorsey this pretty musch explains it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

30 mins cardio this morning and chest and triceps tonight ... have cleaned up diet over last two weeks and introduced a bit of cardio ... aiming to get a bit sharper whilst waiting of the knee op .........


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope everything works out okay with the knee.

How many calories do you think you need to maintain your weight?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Hope everything works out okay with the knee.
> 
> How many calories do you think you need to maintain your weight?


no idea mate i just posted my current diet up in the diet section of the forum tho


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

second leg session after a 3 month lay off due to cartilage tear and arthritis in knee .... can only squat the bar at the moment and just doing leg extensions ...... lost a lot of condition and size but gotta start somewhere
View attachment 2905


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah you look like you lost loads of size dude, your legs are practically anorexic


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

they look a lot worse than they did mate and i think the camera has been kind to my legs (although not to my pant area)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You've still got alot of mass on your legs

Zack Khan had to make a big recovery with his legs, I'm sure you'll do it Doc


----------



## Pro Strength and Fitness (Dec 22, 2011)

Up the Dose....


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Still looking gd Bud!! Wish mine looked like that!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers guys ... hopefully they start to get a bit better .. still waiting on op tho


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

currently at the fat skinny stage of my clean up of diet .... my muscles look flat but the fat has hasnt started to come off so i currently look smooth and small ... will stick to the plan tho as need to get some shape back


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

been a bit quiet on here lately as life ben busy but training going well and moving in the right direction. Have cleaned up diet for few weeks and upped cardio just to look bit sharper. Not competed for last 3 years so gotta stop the fat creeping on

managed to squat after 6 month lay off from legs and still manged 140 for reps .... will take it slowly as knee still needs op


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I know it's in your thread title but are you still planning on competing this year?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> I know it's in your thread title but are you still planning on competing this year?


 no i gotta wait till next year as my knee has halted things this year mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You've probably already mentioned already it but how did you get the knee injury Doc?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

tbh it just crept up on me but think deadlifts really finished it off ... last time i deadlifted my left knee was agony and not been right since


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> tbh it just crept up on me but think deadlifts really finished it off ... last time i deadlifted my left knee was agony and not been right since


What sort of weights do you use on the basic lifts?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Think he does a lot of TUT if I remember rightly?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

built up with heavy basics deadlifts 290kg squats 270 bench 160 all for reps .... i do lower weights high intensity now as too many injuries thru heavy basics


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

had my six whole eggs to start the day followed by my glutmine and t bullets then off to the gym to do chest and triceps.

back home now and having first protein shake (extreme pro 6) followed by 200 g of chicken and 100g rice at 12 oclock

will consume my meals every 2 and half hours and do my cardio and abs tonight ... already beginning to see a change in shape altho i feel skinny at the initial weight loss ..... will continue this for 10 weeks to see what i have got for next years show and then i will start to add some mass again ready for 2013 shows i hope !!!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds good buddy!! U still up for a meet?? Would be good to chat face to face and get some ideas for diet etc!! Gd luck and well done for getting back in!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No carbs at all before training!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> No carbs at all before training!


depends how i feel .sometimes it will be 100g oats to start but had a cheat day yesterday so i easily consumed enough carbs sunday night to fuel my session


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> altho i feel skinny at the initial weight loss


just seen your pics dude..

you sure are one skinny ass dude lmfao...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

View attachment 3071
lol well we all gotta start somewhere


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

2nd week back training legs after 6 month lay off ... managed to squat 160kg for 10 reps ...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> 2nd week back training legs after 6 month lay off ... managed to squat 160kg for 10 reps ...


Not to bad then Doc, LOL

How are the fitness levels?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i was breathing outta my arse lol im doing a bit pf cardio at mo so its helped a little


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i was breathing outta my arse lol im doing a bit pf cardio at mo so its helped a little


Nothing taxes the body more than heavy squats

Keep it going mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

a good week of training and eating, things moving in the right direction and using a combination of TUT training and medium/heavy weights. Only problem with dieting is being at the skinny fat stage for about 6 weeks until the shape shows through .... i think the fear of being small is the hardest part to deal with and always hits me early in the diet


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What gear are you using to cut Doc?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

im just on equipoise and test at mo ..... if i was competing i would cut the androgens with six weeks to go and use tren, equipoise masteron and anavar. i usually use t3, clen and ephedrine on the way into a show too but at the moment im just trying to get bit more shape so nothing too drastic


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

so much more to it than cardio then  , you are far from skinny doc


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dazza said:


> so much more to it than cardio then  , you are far from skinny doc


Without gear, you will struggle to hold onto muscle mass Dazza


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

getting leaner and stronger at the moment which is all good but the tren i have started is sending me a bit mental and im struggling mentally to stick with it ..... i only had a 100mg shot of tren acetate but i realy dont get on with it despite it making me feel much stronger


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> getting leaner and stronger at the moment which is all good but the tren i have started is sending me a bit mental and im struggling mentally to stick with it ..... i only had a 100mg shot of tren acetate but i realy dont get on with it despite it making me feel much stronger


Hmmm, that tren is a real brain fcuker!!

I don't want to come of tren myself but if I don't start feeling better soon, I'll have to!

We really are a good advert to the rest of the board for taking tren, lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Hmmm, that tren is a real brain fcuker!!
> 
> I don't want to come of tren myself but if I don't start feeling better soon, I'll have to!
> 
> We really are a good advert to the rest of the board for taking tren, lol


same here mate ... my training picks up on it and i feel really focussed in the gym its just the other 23 hours of the day are ****ed ... no sleep, sweats at night, feelings of aggression , depression, anxiety and isolation, etc etc etc lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

3rd leg session back after my 6 month lay off due to cartilage tear ...even tho i still have the injury im managing to work my way back up in size and strength on my legs ..i hav elost some size and condition but moving in the right direction again
View attachment 3090


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, your legs look like pipe cleaners!!!!!

Like to see your legs again when you put abit more size back on, jeez


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, your legs look like pipe cleaners!!!!!
> 
> Like to see your legs again when you put abit more size back on, jeez


thanx mate my legs have lost a bit but they seem to be coming back quickly ... i think its because i have squatted since i was 19 and the foundations are still there


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Have you decided whether to stay on the tren?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Christ doc, Look forward to seeing the size of them when you're "happy" with them ! mg:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Have you decided whether to stay on the tren?


its a hard one mate .. my last two days training have been good and very focussed but mentally its a tough one , and i have woken up the last two nights with my bed covers drenched in sweat and i spend much of the day agitated and wound up by the slightest thing .... feel slightly better today but that prob because the tren acetate is coming out my system and im due another shot !!!! tough one


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

fleg said:


> Impressive stuff mate!
> 
> What boots you got there?


lonsdale boxing boots from sport direct £30 .... always wear these for training


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

well training has been good this week and the diet is going well so against my better judgment i loaded up the barrel and put another shot of tren in mg:

watch this space or the news at ten to see if a psychotic bodybuilder has driven over a pedestrian for smiling at him


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much tren you running Doc?

I'm doing tritren 180mg eod and I'm just about coping, lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> How much tren you running Doc?
> 
> I'm doing tritren 180mg eod and I'm just about coping, lol


150mg acetate every 3 days mate until i lose the plot lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Head seems a lot more settled this week so im putting the moods down to my ex missus playing her stupid games .. i have my two girls stay this weekend and am much happier and chilled out

feel my condition has improved lately with the diet being much cleaner and looking forward to a back workout tomorrow when the girls go back


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear mate. No more blaming the tren lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

finally beginning to see some shape coming through did shoulders and triceps today ....... the next month will be a tough one as moving up north so gotta sort a new gym out ... looking forward to starting training in a new gym and moving to a new area


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> finally beginning to see some shape coming through did shoulders and triceps today ....... the next month will be a tough one as moving up north so gotta sort a new gym out ... looking forward to starting training in a new gym and moving to a new area


Oh no Doc, we didn't go for that drink, lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Oh no Doc, we didn't go for that drink, lol


lol i have family in essex so regularly visit there Yanny ...... i need a change from swindon been here too long and i hate the place ..having a mental ex here dont help


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

And I never got to come and have that training session with u buddy!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> How far up north are you coming mate, if you don't mind me asking obviously. I'm local to the York area.


We'll figure out who you are yet mate!

"Hi everybody, my name's Greg and i'm from Yoooooork!"


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't know Greg was 6' 6", jeez


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> I'm 6ft4 is Greg 6ft6? Christ


You big b**tard, lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

moving to southport mate my gf is from there and we have decided to move that way ...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope everything works out okay for you mate and hopefully you'll be back on stage competing again


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Hope everything works out okay for you mate and hopefully you'll be back on stage competing again


cheers mate


----------

